# "professional" whole home dvr install-help



## wvumatt (Jan 15, 2008)

Had the whole home install today. Installer was a nice kid, but wasn't the most knowledgeable. In replacing a H20 in my bedroom, he set up a new DVR but didn't install a DECA, that's where he put the SWIM power inverter. Does the power inverter need to be on separate run or can I split this out? In any event, no other reciever nor can my router see the new DVR. If so, any recs on splitter? 

After much distress, I have managed to get my two downstairs receivers to see my old downstairs HR21 DVR. Everything is networded to my DD-WRT router. I use another DD-WRT router in my family room as a wireless bridge. Prior to the new install, I had the two lines running into my HR21. With new SWIM system, I now only have one line into HR21 connected to the DECA. He has the DECA connected to HR21 ethernet port, I have local network services but no Internet to any receiver. He took the old second line that went into HR21 and connected it to the black "Broadband DECA" then ethernet cable to the wireless bridge and plugged it in. I can't understand why everything is networked nicely but no Internet. I believe my Cinema Connection Kit is installed incorrectly.

Please advise as to your thoughts as to both the upstairs lack of connectivity the network and the downstairs lack of connectivity to the Internet.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

What are the models of all your receivers. If you have an H24/HR24, they have DECA built-in, so you do not need a DECA adapter.

For the Broadband DECA, there have been some issues with trying to use a wireless bridge to connect it back to the router. If you can, try to run an ethernet cable back to the router from the Broadband DECA. If you can't, hook up a PC/laptop to the wireless bridge and verify that it is connecting back correctly to the router.

One thing to look at for each of your receivers is to see what IP address they have. If they have IP addresses of 169.254.x.x, they are not seeing your router.

As for the SWM PI, it can be on the same run as a receiver, although some people did seem to have issues if the PI was located too close to a HR24. If you use any splitters, make sure that you use a green label splitter as those are designed to handle the DECA frequencies correctly.

- Merg


----------



## wvumatt (Jan 15, 2008)

One is an HR21, the other is HR23 so no built in DECA on either. Don't I need a DECA on all if not HR24 or H24 (have one of those), can I split before or after the power converter?

I had the IP issue you speak of but have that worked out.

The bridge is connecting back to the router as I have done the laptop connection plus I have an AV Receiver and Xbox hardwired to the bridge as well. I thought he was hooking the Internet connection up correctly but so far no dice.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

You need a DECA adapter if the receiver is not a H24 or HR24 (so your HR21 and HR23 need DECAs).

The PI can be before or after the splitter. If after the splitter, just make sure it is hooked to the port that is the power-passing port (I believe it is marked red).

As for the IP addresses, are the HR21 and H24 obtaining the correct IP addresses now? If the Xbox is connecting fine and the receivers are not getting a correct IP address, then something with the Broadband DECA is not hooked up correctly. The Broadband DECA should have a coax connected to it that comes from the main SWM splitter. The other end of the Broadband DECA should be a PI that plugs into a wall outlet and an ethernet cable that goes to the wireless bridge. Are all the lights green on the Broadband DECA?

- Merg


----------



## wvumatt (Jan 15, 2008)

The Merg said:


> You need a DECA adapter if the receiver is not a H24 or HR24 (so your HR21 and HR23 need DECAs).
> 
> The PI can be before or after the splitter. If after the splitter, just make sure it is hooked to the port that is the power-passing port (I believe it is marked red).
> 
> ...


Merg,

I have the Upstairs bedroom DVR (it's actually a HR22 refurb not a HR23) on the network with Playlist visible to all the receivers now. I ran the coax from the Power Inverter to the DECA, the DECA coax to Receiver and ethernet from DECA to Ethernet port of the DVR. The Power Inverter is from the red output of a splitter that is located outside. Should I put a splitter from the Power Inverter, terminate one and and Coax to DECA. Right now, there is no splitter between Power Inverter and DECA.

As for the internet connection and Broadband DECA, I have confirmed that Wireless Bridge is working and have all three lights lit on the Broadband DECA. The IP's are correct and it is on the network, with use of DirecTV2PC and and Mediashare functioning as designed.

Now the Broadband DECA has no connection to any receiver or DVR (it's the old second line to my HR21), That shouldn't matter, should it?

Thank you for your guidance. I truly appreciate it.

Matt


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

So far it sounds like things are working and connected correctly.
You might try:
rebooting your router, and after it comes up, reboot each receiver.
Maybe before this try running the system test to see if that resolves this.


----------



## wvumatt (Jan 15, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> So far it sounds like things are working and connected correctly.
> You might try:
> rebooting your router, and after it comes up, reboot each receiver.
> Maybe before this try running the system test to see if that resolves this.


System Test did not resolve, will try the reboot tonight. I think I'm getting close.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wvumatt said:


> System Test did not resolve, will try the reboot tonight. I think I'm getting close.


From what you've posted, you should be close as there doesn't look to be a major problem with your setup.
After the reboots, if you still have a problem, I'd reset the network defaults and use the "connect now" function.


----------



## wvumatt (Jan 15, 2008)

Not to be a pain in the rear, but I'm one of those detail people. :nono2:

As my Power Inverter coax out goes straight into DECA in bedroom, it is a better practice to split that coax before running into DECA and terminate the other splitter output?

I also saw some reference in another thread about the DECA system's connection to the router through an ethernet switch can be problematic. Could that be the problem with the internet connection not working? If so, I will need to run a longer run of ethernet cable.

Maybe I'm just being paranoid. I want it correct, but I fear DirecTV installer incompetence more than I fear my own so I'd rather troubleshoot and repair it myself.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

wvumatt said:


> Not to be a pain in the rear, but I'm one of those detail people. :nono2:
> 
> As my Power Inverter coax out goes straight into DECA in bedroom, it is a better practice to split that coax before running into DECA and terminate the other splitter output?
> 
> ...


You don't need to split the PI off onto its own leg unless you notice issues on the DVR that is on the same leg as the PI.

As for the router/switch issue with the Broadband DECA, that doesn't relate to Internet connectivity per se. It was a solution for those that were having an issue with their receivers dropping off their local network when trying to use MRV.

Reset the router and run the Network test to see if it connects.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wvumatt said:


> Not to be a pain in the rear, but I'm one of those detail people. :nono2:
> 
> As my Power Inverter coax out goes straight into DECA in bedroom, it is a better practice to split that coax before running into DECA and terminate the other splitter output?
> 
> ...


PI to DECA isn't/shouldn't be a problem. Only the 24s seem to have a problem if they're too close. This wouldn't cause your problem anyway.
I also ran mine through a switch without problems, and since you have DirecTV2PC working, it doesn't look like a switch problem either. "Someone" did have a problem with their switch and power cycling it resolved it.
[again] I don't see any major "gotchas" with what you've posted.


----------



## wvumatt (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks guys. What wonderful resources you are. Just got a call from my wife telling me that my young son wasn't able to watch "Johnny Test" in his room, so I'm hoping a reboot fixes everything. It was working when I left this morning. We shall see.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wvumatt said:


> Thanks guys. What wonderful resources you are. Just got a call from my wife telling me that my young son wasn't able to watch "Johnny Test" in his room, so I'm hoping a reboot fixes everything. It was working when I left this morning. We shall see.


"The next step", when you have receivers dropping off line, is to shift to static IPs, outside of your router's DHCP pool.
While I don't need to do this, it isn't that uncommon for some to need to do this.

Start with a router rebooting.
Then do the receivers.
After you get them all "playing nice", if you lose one, go with the static IP address.


----------



## wvumatt (Jan 15, 2008)

In investigating behind my H23 where I believed the DECA system was connected to my Ethernet switch, I discovered just a loose ethernet cable to the switch. Thus, my only connection to my router is through the wireless bridge using the broadband DECA. Amazingly, the Whole Home DVR system is working pretty well, purely wireless without ethernet anywhere to router, connected to DD-WRT flashed Linksys WRT54G router configured as wireless bridge. I'm guessing that's why the Broadband DECA isn't able to access Internet but does see the rest of the network. I only have one coax line (running through DECA into H23) coming into the house in proximity to the ethernet switch. What do I need to connect that to ethernet switch? A two way splitter and another white unpowered DECA? What a nightmare install. On the positive side, the installer was nice and peaked the dish better than ever.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I think it's time for you to sketch a layout of what you have and where.
Then this might make some more sense to us and we can offer help.


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> I think it's time for you to sketch a layout of what you have and where.
> Then this might make some more sense to us and we can offer help.


 i know right ... i thought i read somewhere a broadband deca was already hooked up to the old second line of a the hr21 which is a perfect way to do it. the less splitters the better in my opinion. less future failure points
you are close though. I think was already suggested but i would unhook the broadband deca from the wireless bridge and temp a cat5 network line from the broadband deca right to your router . get all that working correctly , then try the wireless again. 
I see you talking about adding another deca behind the h23. You only need 1 connection somewhere in your system to the internet. you cannot have the broadband DECA in one room connected to wireless and another deca in another room connected to your router. im not positive what the results of that would be some kinda network loop. 
take a minute and do a diagram it might be something simple somewhere to get you right


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wallfishman said:


> you cannot have the broadband DECA in one room connected to wireless and another deca in another room connected to your router. *im not positive* what the results of that would be some kinda network loop.


I am, it locks up the whole network.


----------



## wvumatt (Jan 15, 2008)

I still need to do the reboot on router and all receivers. I will try to trace it all out and put in some type of graphical format that others can follow. I might run some ethernet from the Broad Band DECA to the router directly to see if that's an easy fix. My internet service is Hughes Net. The speeds suck, often under the 750 Kbps DirecTv says you must have. I have to wonder if the lack of connection to internet has something to do with the poor internet service. I'll do some work and report back. Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wvumatt said:


> I still need to do the reboot on router and all receivers. I will try to trace it all out and put in some type of graphical format that others can follow. I might run some ethernet from the Broad Band DECA to the router directly to see if that's an easy fix. My internet service is Hughes Net. The speeds suck, often under the 750 Kbps DirecTv says you must have. I have to wonder if the lack of connection to internet has something to do with the poor internet service. I'll do some work and report back. Thanks.


The router shouldn't care what the speed is, while the usefulness of it sure would.


----------



## wvumatt (Jan 15, 2008)

Router Reboot and reboot on each receiver got everything working. Struggled with one DVR but discovered that I had DNS box not filled in on that DVR. I am now 100% functional. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Glad to hear! Enjoy.

- Merg


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

good job


----------

